# 25th Anniversary Sale with great special buy items!!



## dwaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Our 10 pack of 1 1/2 " tubes are on sale now for $.74. For all of you that have bought our crappie 'Alien' pill head spin...it is now on sale!!! $1.45 each. Also, our Dirty Tomater rubber butt bugger and the Firetiger rubber butt bugger are on sale for $1.37 each. ALL shipping on any size order is only $2.50. crappielures.com


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2012)

Great stuff! Thanks for the sale


----------



## dwaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Another one of our Special Buys is inline spinners. They come in four color patterns. We have them $.55 each or one of each color-4 pk. for $1.75..!!


----------



## dwaz (Jun 21, 2012)

One of our most popular hand-tied lures is our 'Flasher Jig'. We carry it in stock in 1/16 oz. Our Special Buy is the same flasher jig in the 1/32 oz . Three colors...regularly 99 cents each..... NOW only 75 cents each. ONLY 1/32 oz....Great lure, Great Price!!! Remember, ONLY $2.50 shipping and handling on All orders!!!


----------



## FishyItch (Jun 23, 2012)

I just ordered the four pack of spinners. Great price! Can't wait!


----------



## dwaz (Jul 17, 2012)

Special Buy on a great 2" pink glitter plastic grub! Great price of 20 for $2.00 and 80 for $6.50. Check out the plastic grub below....[/size


----------



## dwaz (Aug 6, 2012)

We have extended our Anniversary Sale until the end of August..!! So those of you who have emailed us asking if you could still take advantage of our $2.50 shipping and some great prices on our regular items...the answer is YES!!! We will be adding some new sale pricing on some items and taking some items off of the sale ...BUT for now it is the same ...So order now if you are interested in some of the items we presently have on sale!!! It has been a great sale, so a BIG thank you to all who have ordered...


----------

